# Plowing with a 59 Willys Jeep



## oldtimesnowplow

Hi all: I have been plowing with a 1959 Willys Jeep for about 3 years now. I started plowing in1976 with a 3/4 ton Ford tow truck. My next truck was a 1980 3/4 ton Chev. And then I up graded to a 1 ton Chev. The best truck I have ever plowed with is the 1959 Willys Jeep. It is not fast but in low range I could turn the world the other way if I could find something to chain it to. I would like to have a fleet of them. Any of you guys now where I could get another one? The name of my plowing business is "Old Time Snow Plowing" and I am in Anchorage, Alaska. If you want to see the truck go to: http://web.mac.com/oldtimesnowplow wesport


----------



## tvpierce

Sorry, can't help you to find another one-- I sold my '53 several years ago. With chains on all 4 corners, I never encountered a snowbank that I COULDN'T push... it was just a matter of how far I wanted to push it. As you can see from my signature, I've updated to a state-of-the-art '85 CJ-7. It doesn't plow quite as well, but I don't have chains on it either... so it's not really a fair comparison.

jp


----------



## smitty3903

*willys jeep*

Here you go go to this website http://hartford.craigslist.org/car/222130916.html There is a 64 willys jeep for sale for 1000.00 very nice i was thinking of it.


----------



## tvpierce

Here's a great link to a Willys enthusiast's web site:

http://www.public.asu.edu/~grover/willys/

It's an incredible resource for these vehicles... plus it's just fun to look though.

Enjoy.

jp


----------



## Tommy10plows

*Willys Plowing*

I plow with Willys for years. I don't use electric lifts, I prefer belt driven pumps. If mounted on the generators, I changed the little Gates 2210 drive belt to one belt that went all around the pump, generator, water pump and crank.

With the 5.38 to one axle ratios and 2 to one transfer cases, I have pulled more than my share of big fancy plow trucks out of snow banks or up hills. One year I pulled a 68 Cadillac off the side of a hill when no one else would dare go up there with a wrecker when the car spun out sideways down the driveway.

I plow lots, sidewalks, driveways and just about anything that mother nature could throw at me. Except for crummy brakes that need upgrades to larger shoes, and a heater that you can either heat the cab or defrost the windshield, but not both, I choose Jeep to plow.
NO complicated electronic ignition, no fuel injection, just a great little 4 cylinder engine that sings like a church choir to me when It winds up.

Oh, and by the way, you can double clutch and upshift the transfer case when moving, with a bit of practice. I have owned 17 jeeps in my lifetime, and I loved every one of them.


----------



## fatcat2929

http://forums.watva.org/Topic2619-34-1.aspx

2 for sale. Not sure if its a good deal or not.


----------

